# RAOK Salvinia minima



## Aqua Aurora

I have an abundance of salvinia minima-use it in all my betta tanks. Have enough to fill 3 10"x4" tubs. 

You can take 1,2, or all 3 portions (I think I can cram them all in), *just pay shipping~> $8 shipped usps priority mail.*
Shipping in continental US only. Payment through paypal as goods and services. *PM me you paypal email and tell me how many portions (tubs) you want.* First come first serve.
If you can pay by 8 am EST (east coast time) tomorrow (Thursday 8/2) I can ship Thursday for a Saturday delivery, later than that I will hold to ship Monday.








Easy to grow floating plant, has a neat cat tongue like texture on the top of its leaves. It doesn't mind having a 13 watt cfl bulb just a few inches above them. They also don't mind condensation from a lid (unlike frogbit that likes to melt from condensation drips). It grows fast, offers great cover for shrimp and fry, and is easy to remove if you don't want it any more. If roots are too long for you, you can rip/cut them to a shorter length, the plants keeps growing. Does well in low, medium, and high light, can be low/no tech, or high tech set up. I've found stronger light-larger leaves/roots, doesn't mind lean or nutrient rich waters.


haven't been on in forever (since photobucket turned into a [censor] ) hello everyone!


----------



## Cryztyle

Will having these plants affect the growth of plants planted in the tank substrate? If so would you recommend trying to keep the plants only over a specific part of the tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Cryztyle said:


> Will having these plants affect the growth of plants planted in the tank substrate? If so would you recommend trying to keep the plants only over a specific part of the tank?


It will reduce the light for plants down below in substrate-especially if roots and never trimmed/plants are not thinned out once in a while (what I'm doing-pulling out 1/2-2/3 of the salvinia). If you barely have enough light for your plants as if you may consider using a floating tied off airline tube to create a no-grow zone like in links below (not my photos)-also makes it easier to feed fish through these areas.
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Im9lDTRTAOk/maxresdefault.jpg
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/TYrqG3ORTGo/maxresdefault.jpg
hope this info helps


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*sold out for now*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*2 portions available again!* pm me your paypal email, I'll send an invoice for shipping cost
I ship Monday through Thursday


----------

